# Kworld driver s install!!



## donpasscal (Jun 18, 2003)

I have spent a week connecting the new kworld tv card that i bought and i still cannot get the drivers to install properly....
My system :
my specs
1700+ 
Kworld 878RF tv tuner
lite-on 2402b CDRW, 
Compaq GD-5000 DVD
radeon 7500
256mg ram
kworld bt878rf-pro
theatertek dvd
liteon dvd

I have followed the instructions on the installation guide up to this point..

" 3.1 Windows 9x/ME/2000/XP Software Installation
1.	As soon as your system is done booting, the New Hardware Found message box will appear 
announcing detection of a PCI Multimedia Video Device, Click on Next button to continue.
2.	2. Select search for the best driver for your device [Recommended] on the dialog box, 
and click on Next button.
3. Insert the Utility Driver CD into CD-ROM (assumed to be X:\). 
4. Select the "Specify a location" and click on Browse to find the driver in CD-ROM 
(The path is X:\PCITV_878\Driver for Win98SE/ME/2000/XP) and click OK.
5. Windows New Hardware Wizard will lead you through the process step by step including the 
auto-detect your newly plugged hardware. 
*Note: In the Win2000, you would have to repeat step4 and step5 for 3 times and then reboot 
after the drivers were installed.";;;;;;;;;;;

My problem is that i only get to repeat step4 and step5 on once and then the computer prompts me to reboot..
I check the the device manager and only the conexant audio and conexant capture drivers are installed...there 
are phillips wdm tvtuner or btxtar wdn crossbar drivers installed.

I then proceed to install the application, and i get an error asking me to install the drivers first to continue.
I have gone through this process countless time to no avail.

Please sir i am begging you could you please help me with this issue. Just give a step by step process that i
need to follow.
I plan to rebuild my computer tonight and start from scratch..
Looking forward to your urgent [email protected]@yahoo.com
I can call you if you do give my a number to reach you with.
Thanks


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I wish I could help right now, but I'm at work, when I get home later this evening I will walk you through manually installing all the drivers and software you need. If you still have problems then, I'll send a link to my server and post a copy of my kworld software, since maybe the versions have changed. For some reason, no company can seem to get TV-tuner cards installation downpat across different configurations. Don't give up.


----------



## donpasscal (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks alot i will be looking forward to your help and i will not give up.
Thanks


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Here's a picture of my device manager showing what drivers for the tvtuner card need to be installed.

<img src=http://forums.techguy.org/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=18321>

Hmm never noticed my printer is listed under other devices, oh well it's working fine so I guess it's fine like that. 

Anyway, if you're not showing the btcap stuff , BtTuner, or the Btxbar then first thing we need to do is go into add new hardware and install the drivers. You don't need to use the TVtuner cards setup program at all. Also, I should mention, the card came with two different programs,
1: PCTV FM for watching TV
2: WinDVR for recording to mpeg.

I only had both programs working right together one time in the past and then when I changed motherboards never again. The programs don't seem to be the problem, rather it's the remote control. You can only set up the remote control to operate one or the other but not both. Therefore I use the PCTV FM program which also allows recording, but allows the FM radio to work which is a excellent sounding radio. The only benefit of the WinDVR program is you can schedule recordings in advance, and there are a few more recording settings.
(the remote is probably what's giving you problems, since there's nothing in the package that tells you about the incompatability between the two programs) If you install both programs, the remote get's confused and neither works right, plus you get startup errors.

So, with that in mind, you're better off choosing one or the other and uninstalling or not installing the unused one.

The drivers are on the CD in a folder called drivers, and they are in subfolders labled for operating systems, so they are quite easy to find.


----------



## donpasscal (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for your reply....If i do understand your correctly, i should not connect the remote control when installing the drivers. Correct.
Thank 
don


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

The remote only needs to be hooked up when you put the programs in.

IMPORTANT: Do not plug in the remote or the antenna when the PC is turned on. It can short out your computer.


----------



## donpasscal (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for your advice..i followed your instructions and got all my drivers installed properly and my device manager now looks exactly like yours. I can now watch tv on my computer..and i am getting awesome pictures...pretty nice considering how much i paid for the card..

You said this on your earlier post....

"Also, I should mention, the card came with two different programs,
1: PCTV FM for watching TV
2: WinDVR for recording to mpeg.

I only had both programs working right together one time in the past and then when I changed motherboards never again. The programs don't seem to be the problem, rather it's the remote control. You can only set up the remote control to operate one or the other but not both. Therefore I use the PCTV FM program which also allows recording, but allows the FM radio to work which is a excellent sounding radio. The only benefit of the WinDVR program is you can schedule recordings in advance, and there are a few more recording settings.
(the remote is probably what's giving you problems, since there's nothing in the package that tells you about the incompatability between the two programs) If you install both programs, the remote get's confused and neither works right, plus you get startup errors."

You kind of lost me here, are you sayiing :

1. That i should not install the windvr progrom. I should install the 'PCTV FM program which also allows recording, but allows the FM radio to work which is a excellent sounding radio' 
2. If i make the selection above its okay to install and use the remote control..(i unplugged the remote contol wire during the driver installation).

Also my main issue now is that i do not get any sound if i follow the instructions on the quick install guide. My computer is part of my Home theater system (HPTC)...My setup is as follows...
HPTC (SBLIVE 5.1 CARD)
TWO HK AMPs
KENWOOD KC-Z1 PREAMP
CABLE BOX ( The cable connecction to my capture card did not go through the cable box....came straight off the wall install)
EIKI PJ

So any suggestins on how to make this connection to my computer better so that i can have sound with my tv.
Thanks for all your help so far.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

You should be getting sound out of the computers speakers, the kworld card has a onboard sound chip. Unless you mean trying to tie the sound to your entertainment system.


This is what I did. I bought a three way A/V switch from compgeeks and used one input for the TV out on my digital camera, one input for the TV out function on my video card, one input for my cable box and DVD. 

I purchased a microphone plug splitter and a 3/8 plug to RCA plug converter, and 15ft of three rca plug A/V cables. I plugged the splitter in the speaker out and plugged the speakers for the desk in one output, the other output ties into the audio cables running to the A/V switch.

Let's see if I can draw the layout


The A/V switch lets me switch from the tv out on my vid card to the cable box and to the dvd output.

The TV audio out is to the surround sound speakers.
There is a audio splitter at the desktop.


----------



## donpasscal (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks. What you are describing seems to be the function of my preamp..and i already have sound from my tv within the ent. center. So there is no way i can tie in the sound from my tv capture card to that i am already getting....i might be missing your point ..sorry....on that same pc i watch my dvd with theatertek ....how can they be so close yet so far away.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

You can do it. I just couldn't get the drawing right.
Right, you run a splitter on the audio signal and hook it into a Aux input on your preamp, if that's the way you want it.


----------



## donpasscal (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry..i need to attach the back pic of my preamp....so that you can pinpoint to me exactly where it goes. How do i do this....
thanks


----------



## donpasscal (Jun 18, 2003)

Stupid me i read the faq...pic is coming...


----------



## donpasscal (Jun 18, 2003)

Here is the pic of my preamp..thanks


----------



## donpasscal (Jun 18, 2003)

I cannot seem to get a clear picture when watching tv on my pc..can anyone give me any settings that i can use to get a better and clearer picture....my display settings are 1024x768
ati 7500 latest drivers
p 111 800
256mg ram
windows xp
kworld pro bt878
email [email protected]


----------

